# Consumnes River Preserve-Sandhill Cranes sighting!



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,

Just wanted to share some pics of the Sandhill Cranes and other waterfowl I saw on a recent ride.

Consumnes River Preserve-In Search of Sandhill Cranes | Ride Chronicles

Check out the short video too: mje510's Channel - YouTube

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I liked it. 

Wanted to save the cue sheet, but I just got gibberish in trying to print it or paste it into Open Office.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice chronicle of the ride. What camera are you using there?


----------

